# Transimission shifting issues



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Even though you're knowledgeable enough to replace the fluid I must still ask. Is the fluid level correct?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

One key sentence here: "I had just changed the fluid and filter about 10K miles ago so I dropped the [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]pan[/COLOR][/COLOR] to check for metallic fragments." On many of today's car's/truck's there are solenoids within the the transmission. Most of these are located near the bottom of the tranny so that the solenoid actually sits in the tranny fluid to help cool the solenoid windings. I've seen plenty of cars/trucks at a local tranny shop after the owner had changed the fluid and filter. On many of these tranny's the simple task of removing the tranny pan will break one of the tiny wires of the solenoid. You stated that you have a code: " 0750 (shift solenoid A malfunction)" which could certainly be a solenoid with a broken wire. So how did I find out about this problem? That was my truck in my friends locally owned tranny shop just two days after I had changed the fluid and filter. He bet me that this was the problem before he put the truck onto the rack. When he removed the tranny pan bolts he used a flashlight to show me the broken wire on one of the three solenoids.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Thurman is absolutely right. GM Silverado has 2 of those inside trannie, SUPER close to the rear pan edge. Countless DIY folks knocked loose connectors off those things during pan removal or re-install.


----------



## killermrob83 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, the fluid level is correct. For this particular trans, the solenoids are not accessible with the bottom pan removed. The valve body is mounted vertically on the drivers side of the trans, the solenoids being accessible through the removal of the valve body cover. 










The analog shift solenoids are #169 on the above diagram. #146 is the EPC solenoid and #150 is the TCC solenoid.


----------



## killermrob83 (Mar 24, 2013)

OK, so the job of removing the valve body cover with the trans in place is a bit tricky, but it can be done.
The hardest part was in removing the isolator because of clearance issues. I wound up completely removing the driver side rear main cross member bolt and then just backing off on the passenger side bolt about an inch. Once that was done, I used a pry bar at the rear driver side attachment point to gain the necessary clearance (for some reason I wasn't able to break free the front driver side main cross member bolt, and was afraid of breaking it, but backing it out would have helped the clearance issue tremendously for the removal of the isolator). The engine sub frame took a little finagling to remove, but it can also be done. 
Upon removal, it was obvious that the A solenoid had an issue because the melamine cover that shrouds the exposed coil windings had been distorted and the cover was lying in the bottom of the pan........... about 1/3 of the coil was badly burned and chunks of the insulator at that end of the windings were also found in the pan and on top of the B solenoid's coil shroud. I'm amazed that it even functioned at all. 
The A and B solenoids are located in very close proximity to one another, within about an inch and a half or so. The shroud cover over the B coil was also somewhat darker and I wasn't sure if it had received excessive heat from A's failure or if it was starting to exhibit signs of failure, so I replaced it also even though the coil's resistance was within spec. This has been a city car all of it's life so it's easy to see why the A and B coils would bear the majority of the work load. 
The C solenoids shroud looked normal, and due to availability of 3 new solenoids within my allotted time to complete the task (a cold front blew in with frigid temps and rain turning to snow as I'm working in the driveway under a makeshift tarp), I opted to leave that one in place. Once back together, the trans now shifts like a champ. 
Can't say how grateful I am for all of the excellent input as to how to tackle this job. I got the trans-in-place r/r procedure from another forum and would like to make reference to that for someone else's benefit, but am not sure if that is against site policy. Would also like to make reference to the other forums I used to gather the info that I needed as I believe that it would be quite valuable to another individual experiencing this same issue. If anyone is interested in pics of the 2 solenoids removed, I can post those at a later date. 
Once again, thank you so much! Rob 

BTW, it appears that the AX4N and the 4F50N transaxles are one in the same, according to Wikipedia. The AX4N was renamed 4F50N in 2001 without any changes being made. If anyone is interested in how the AXOD evolved into the 4F50N, just Google AX4N transmission and select Ford AXOD transmission-Wikipedia


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Way to tackle it and fix it.

Most folks, albeit with good reason, are terrified of transmission work.


----------



## killermrob83 (Mar 24, 2013)

I, myself, used to be intimidated by transmissions because of all of the horror stories I had heard regarding the many parts and how they'll fall out once the trans is opened up (stories from individuals that probably had no idea of what they were doing/looking at). In this day and age of seemingly limitless access to information, I personally feel that there isn't much one cannot do on their own provided they have the drive/ability/access to the proper tools. 

So thankful that this problem came across my path as I am now taking a serious interest in transmission repair. I am looking to gain much more education/knowledge in this area.

A trans is an extremely complex unit consisting of many parts and the task that I was able to complete was only scratching the surface, but my opinion is this: if a man made it, a man can fix it (if it was designed to be repairable in the first place).


----------



## killermrob83 (Mar 24, 2013)

The other forums that I used were:

autoforums.carjunky.com
automotiveforums.com
taurusclub.com (TCCA Taurus Car Club of America)

I received some great information on all of these forums if anyone is interested in checking it out. 

Thanks again for all of the assistance.  Rob


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Not sure where you got that type of drive, nice job. You will be one of those guys crawling around on his stomach eating bugs when the rest of us have been wiped out.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Um....


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

There is this Vietnamese restaurant I go to from time to time. Such very nice people I really love the whole family. The father and mother were actually able to escape from their country during difficult times. 
How did they do it, yeah, you guessed it, they crawled out of the country on their stomaches. Eating bugs just to survive. Not long ago this happened. I know, could never happen here in the United States. 
Okay, since everyone basically understands what I am telling them, I will tell you more. In this present time line some of us actually go to other planets to live. We end up in work camps, but it is not something you would regret doing. Your brain chemistry is changed, you are given some access to advanced teck to make your life a little better.. Your life will have more meaning.... The rest of us stay here on this planet and work with more advanced humans from other planets. It is a good time, you will be given access to advanced food productions. You genetic code will remain the same, you will learn and advance through super nutrition, advanced materials for clothing and association with really positive advanced beings. There are and infinite number of time lines that could happen. Beyond our current dna coding to understand time lines.


----------

